# how to send sms from internet to mobile free



## rajeshjsl (Jul 9, 2004)

hey i have a mobile and internet conncection.
how can i send sms from the internet for free.

i have reliance - bihar service


----------



## dragonball (Jul 10, 2004)

1) Use Yahoo Messenger. There is an option in it for sending SMS.

2) Use h*tp://sms.ac.


----------



## never_trust_any_stranger (Jul 10, 2004)

use yahoo messenger.

hungamamasti.com also provide free sms service


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2004)

www.sms.ac is best for that and www.mtnsms.com is good.. 
otherwise yahoo messenger to he na . . but it has limited servise


----------



## deepakg (Jul 10, 2004)

Script to Send Free SMS worldwide is for sale..
For details PM me..

Cost   -   Rs. 999/-


----------



## sr_ultimate (Aug 6, 2004)

hey there you can also send sms if you don`t have a computer go to *mobile.rediff.com/w2s.wml on your mobile and send as many sms as  you wish 

or from computer , download a wap browser from download.com or from tagtag.com`s wap emulator ,go to the site and send sms for free

even www.sms.ac provides only to one phone and 8 message per day


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 6, 2004)

*sms.vaartha.com/krifysmsengine/

*smsindia.com/

There was a thread about this topic some time ago ..You can search the Forum for it ...


----------



## cnukutti (Aug 7, 2004)

But hungamamasti doesn't work for me. what are the networks supported by sms.ac?


----------



## Prashray (Aug 8, 2004)

Yahoo messenger is good for sending messages through internet.


----------



## alib_i (Aug 8, 2004)

reliance has got the minimum support on internet ..

there r so many sites supporting other networks .. but extremely few of them support reliance ..
there was a site called happytexting.com which supported it ..
the site doesnt load anymore


----------



## foreveranuj (Aug 9, 2004)

*Hutch Users...*

For south india, hutch users have the advantage:
<no>@south.hutch.co.in


----------



## lajs (Aug 10, 2004)

*sms.vaartha.com

krifysms.com

spicesms.com

are nice....
only hutch supports well for internet to sms network...


----------



## lajs (Aug 10, 2004)

people if u find any other good services ...do post it here 
so that it will be useful for others



THIS IS MY IDEAL OPINION ....


----------



## lajs (Aug 10, 2004)

hey foreveranuj

i tried what u said 

but tis not really working????
wht abt u...have u tried it!


----------



## godzi_85 (Aug 10, 2004)

hey i got dolphin??? anyone got the helpline number... i want to send MMS....and also surf the net .... i want to ask them if its possible...
please give me the helpline number..


----------



## thinkmms (Aug 11, 2004)

well. here is what max has to say... havent anyone knew about all the great online features provided by airtel. If u are a proud and lucky owner to have the airtel MTV SIM, u can simply download the airtel messenger and use it to send sms. And yes it is free. Airtel wont deduce the sms charge (Currently m2m sms: 10 paisa) from prepaid account. HOW COOOOL.
it also has embedded yahoo messenger, msn, etc....
visit www.airtelworld.com


----------



## thinkmms (Aug 11, 2004)

and i forgot to say. this applies to all )READ ALL( SMSs. local, national, international and in future may be intergalactic....... FREE


----------



## thinkmms (Aug 11, 2004)

**airtel.chatzone.cc/pc.htm*

*airtel.chatzone.cc/pc.htm click this dude. send sms anywhere


----------



## lajs (Aug 15, 2004)

@think mms 
can i send sms to aircel chennai using this sms messenger


----------



## thinkmms (Aug 15, 2004)

*now here is the trouble*

i thought i could send sms to all service providers. then i found out it supports only airtel 2 airtel sms charge for free. So, u must try www.sms.at or whatever mentioned by others. But here is the catch. U can send only a very few sms everyday. u should large amount like rs 2 per message to fully use this services.


----------



## Ashis (Aug 16, 2004)

Don't get into Complicity, Use Yahoo! Messenger.
Others are Options!


----------



## naveenpoddar (Jan 8, 2005)

*sms through internet*

hey guys  

 dont u know 

 microsoft is providing a addin (MOSA) for microsoft outlook 2003 

 which provide free sms from outlook to any GSM operator   

 find the addin here

[*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detai...B4-986E-4AFB-AB21-3AF2BE63508B&displaylang=en

happy smsing


----------



## lamrinnirmal (Jan 8, 2005)

hey you wanna send sms from the comp? well using yahoo and there are plenty of sites online which allow you to do so plus you can do it yourself using telnet(doesnt work for some providers). but do you wanna send an sms such that:
a. you can have the sender as a number
b. the program will search for the number in the recievers phonebook and will display the "sender"'s name. 
eg you send a mail to anil by using prakash's no. say anil has stored prakash's no in his phone as "praks" then your sms will read sender "praks"!
pm me if you wanna do it. 
and yes it aint free!
also when you send the sms from yahoo or the sites offering these services the sms will contain the signature of the service and of course you cant do point b!


----------



## krish (Jan 8, 2005)

The best site to send sms - *www.spicesms.com


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Jan 9, 2005)

*SMS*

For Sms india there are some sites and yahoo messenger. But for sending sms to UAE mobile is htere any service i mena free service  

But i dint find any service from SMS.ac
ok please answer me ok?


----------



## maharajadhiraj (Sep 17, 2005)

*free mobile messages*

Do any of you know how i can send FREE messages to mobiles through the internet, like in yahoo, you have to pay to do so


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 17, 2005)

u can send free message to anymobile in india:
www.hungamamasti.com


----------



## desertwind (Sep 17, 2005)

sms.urspider.com
www.aasma.com


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 17, 2005)

No site sends SMS successfully to BSNL mobiles in UP WEST...


----------



## tuXian (Sep 17, 2005)

many mobile providers provide a email ID for mobile in the form 

number@mobileprovider.com/net etc

like mobilenumber@airtelap.com in my state AP.


Sending an email to the id from ur mail account is the best thing,

But of late Hutch which used to offer this service for free has made it a paid service.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 18, 2005)

Please search da forum

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4543&highlight=sms+internet

Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 18, 2005)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> No site sends SMS successfully to BSNL mobiles in UP WEST...



Use ur sancharnet account for sending sms to any mobiles(30 paise per sms).It work's for BSNL.


----------



## mail2and (Sep 18, 2005)

The best and oldest of 'em all

*www.ameyajoshi.com


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 18, 2005)

mail2and said:
			
		

> The best and oldest of 'em all
> 
> *www.ameyajoshi.com



Error.while send sms we get the error.

Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80040e10'

[Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver]COUNT field incorrect

/prod/smssent.asp, line 99


what is it??


----------



## godsownman (Sep 18, 2005)

Are there any sites from where we can send SMS's to companies or for contests which have 3 digit numbers like SMS No. 7827 

please do help

Thanks


----------



## ishaan (Sep 19, 2005)

*sms.bizhat.com/

you cant send sms's to contests,etc cuz they reply back n need 2 have ur number in their database for lucky draws n stuff


----------



## pupudada (Sep 19, 2005)

Anybody who has signed up for `viewing bsnl bills online' can send upto 100 free sms's per week.. too all mobile networks in India.. very fast service.. takes max. 2-3 minutes for the SMS to be spooled and delivered..


```
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/onlinebilling.htm
```


----------



## garylineker (Oct 10, 2007)

Have any of you guys ever heard of www.FreebieSMS.co.uk ? It seems to send free SMS messages in the UK, but does anyone have any experience with them?

A friend tell me that www.freebieSMS.co.uk site allows send free SMS messages


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Oct 10, 2007)

I am using virtualtextmessenger.com's VTM Messenger for sending SMS. It free too for somedays. 

By nodoubts this is no. 1 in sms messaging with features such as delivery receipts notification, sending sms with Your name as sender etc etc


----------



## thushara (Oct 23, 2008)

this is check.ring me now.



rajeshjsl said:


> hey i have a mobile and internet conncection.
> how can i send sms from the internet for free.
> 
> i have reliance - bihar service


check.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2008)

there r many sites available...but the one i use is 
Indiarocks.com & Gosms.in


----------



## din (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't they (sites) get a good collection of active mobile numbers ? Is that a good idea ?


----------



## Ph4x0r (Oct 23, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> there r many sites available...but the one i use is
> Indiarocks.com & Gosms.in



Indyarocks.com


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 23, 2008)

Ibibo.com
  it has problem with BSNL, cant send sms to bsnl mobile,  no problem for other operators, though it has some Ads in last line. Unlimited local sms....


----------



## abhi.eternal (Oct 23, 2008)

if you want to send sms within india, i prefer Way2SMS.

if you are using a pc to send sms, link is *way2sms.com/

and if you are using a mobile, link is *wap.way2sms.com/

delivers in seconds and worked 100% for me except on last friendship day when the sms were delayed, but i guess that was normal for that day.

please note the sms is limited to 110 characters though you can send as many as you want.

***

if you want to send international sms, i haven't found a better website than *wadja.com/ this is much like a social networking site but it is meant for sending international sms. i don't the have the wap link though.


----------



## mehedi hasan (Jan 13, 2009)

rajeshjsl said:


> hey i have a mobile and internet conncection.
> how can i send sms from the internet for free.
> 
> i have reliance - bihar service


----------



## Saharika (Jan 13, 2009)

deepakg said:


> Script to Send Free SMS worldwide is for sale..
> For details PM me..
> 
> Cost   -   Rs. 999/-


well i think scripts are available here and there...
the real thing is gateway ..which people need to hire...(x rs per sms) and so on...


----------



## ascentlogic (Apr 27, 2009)

Use this site to send free  sms *www.text-sender.com


----------

